# Like new TRS27 - part it out or sell to highest bidder?



## Rotkopf54 (Sep 28, 2021)

My one-owner TRS27 has been sitting in the garage for many, many years. Used it probably 8-10 times, if that. Kept it expecting snow here in Utah to continue dropping some 12-18" storms over the years, but alas, climate change appears to be real, and no longer need this much snow-blowing capability. Question: What's it worth? Should I part it out?


----------



## Darby (Dec 18, 2020)

I'd keep it, Climate will change back. I'm optimistic. Good luck either way.


----------



## BullFrog (Oct 14, 2015)

Unless you are really tight on space I'd keep it as well. If that's not an option then I'd sell it rather than deal with parts laying around for who knows how long. No idea what its worth.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

I would certainly not part it out, and you own it, and as suggested, with all the wacky climate changes recently, I would also suggest keeping it.

If you are intent on selling it, and it runs and is what appears to be in excellent shape, I would say you could get 500 easy in this area, CT ..... dont know what Utah gets for used equipment, but just look on Marketplace to get an idea.

Regardless, while its in your possession, you certainly want to run it periodically, and keep it lubed and adjusted .... not a good idea to leave any equipment just sit in storage not being used.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

I'd keep it also if that is your only snowblower. 

Value, here in NJ, summer $250, fall $300-$450, winter $400-$500, day before a storm $450-$600.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

i would say if you don't get snow there then there is likely not much of a market for selling them so what it is worth locally isn't likely much and as others have said parting it out can be a slow and time consuming process. you are likely better to sell it complete. maybe if you know anyone up north where they get a bit more snow you can get them to sell it for you.


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

You'll need it. Maybe not this year, but next year, or the next. We go thru these patterns in Utah and here in Colorado where we don't get much snow for 5-8 years and then a few years of heavy stuff.


----------



## deezlfan (Nov 8, 2017)

You know what they say, as soon as you sell it, it will snow.


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

Agreed also, save it for a snowy day. If you don't want to, then sell it intact to someone who will appreciate it.

Looks very nice, top-dollar machine fo' sho’.

Also, welcome to SBF, glad to have you here.


----------



## Julien Morrissette (Oct 7, 2017)

definitely don't part it out this is a nice machine


----------



## carguy20 (Feb 8, 2021)

If it was beat up, I would say sell it. But seeing as how it looks to be in great shape, keep it if you have the space. Even if you don't have the space, look for one of those larger plastic outdoor storage bins, and keep it in there. You will be hard pressed to find a replacement of that good quality. 

Maybe change the oil and give it a quick once-over ( depending on your mechanical skills), just to keep it in tip-top shape.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Welcome to the site.

As said as soon as you get rid of it you will need it.
My vote is for keeping it.
Looks like new.


----------

